# como agua para chocolate...



## Irell

Hola a todos!

I've been asking around but still don't get it:
what exactly does this mean: como agua para chocolate?

I've seen the film but I don't understand the title. I can translate but I want to know the meaning and what would you say in English, which expression?

Have a nice weekend!!
Irelle


----------



## Snoop Puss

Según mi diccionario, se usa en Méjico y quiere decir (en inglés) furious.
A ver si alguien nos lo puede confirmar.


----------



## Laia

> La idea de mezclar el chocolate con la
> leche no surgió hasta el siglo XVIII; de
> ahí que la expresión ‘como agua para
> chocolate’, que significa estar hirviendo
> o airado, haga referencia a la manera
> americana de prepararlo.




> The idea of mixing chocolate with milk
> did not appear until the 18th century,
> giving rise to the Spanish expression ‘like
> water in chocolate’, which means that
> something is boiling or someone is angry
> and refers to the American way of preparing
> the drink.


 
Fuente: http://www.parador.es/castellano/revista/14/PA14EnlaMesa.pdf​


----------



## Monnik

I'd just like to add that, _Como agua para chocolate_ is a very common saying in Mexico.  This phrase in itself implies - as it has already been said - that the person who is "like water for chocolate" is at a moment of high passion, if I may, and by "passion" I mean deep sentiments.

Since the movie dates to early twentieth century, and deals with strong human emotions and their expression through food, the title is very appropriate.

Have a great one, all


----------



## Irell

Monnik made me think again...

un ejemplo: when the kid said to her: "wish I had a mom like you", she was deeply touched, she was? felt? like 'agua como chocolate'.
Or is it just used in case of lovers?

Could you (anyone) give me some examples how to put the expression in a sentence, please?

Thanks!!
Irelle


----------



## Javier-Vega

I don´t know much about cooking. But I guess that the origin of the expression is that when people prepare water in which to solve chocolate, they would heat it until the point of boiling.

So if that is true, "water for chocolate"="boiling water"="uncontrollable passions".


----------



## lapachis8

The complete expression is "*estar* como agua para chocolate" or "*ponerse* como agua para chocolate", so:

The expression means being angry but being unable to express it in an open way. Don´t talk to Maria because "está como agua para chocolate..." meaning she´s absolutely mad but cannot really express it.  Imagine somebody with smoke coming thorugh her ears, but not being allowed or able to express it. 
"Se puso como agua como chocolate cuando le dijeron que no tenía razón."
Roughly translated, "she got mad when somebody told her she wasn´t right".
I hope it helps.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Speechless with anger, then. Nothing like the title of the film in English!


----------



## Monnik

Indeed, it doesn't make much sense when translated into English as _Like Water for Chocolate_, and although in Spanish it does mean that someone is stark raving mad, its use for the movie has much to do with the sentiments that humans sometimes feel, and how they are (unable?) to express them (note that by sentiments I don't necessarily mean passionate love, but emotions in general, which are very deep).

I saw it a while back, and I don't remember the details, but I hope this helps and makes sense!


----------



## Irell

Oh sure!! it makes sense!!!

bit by bit, I'm getting it 

think it's clear now 

thank you all for helping me out

besos!!
Irelle


----------



## azleda

from the book by laura esquivel
del libro escrito por laura esquivel

i really need to know what the phrase "literally", means, and how she might have other symbolism. also why she made it as her title.

thanx lot!

ps, this book rocks!


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Azleda... and welcome to WordReference.

como agua para chocolate = like water for chocolate .... which means that things/events are or are going to get very heated (<-- direct symbolism to water needing to be extra hot in order to make good chocolate)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## azleda

u guys are awesome, you reply so fast. you people are the best, this is an awesome forum. if anybody needs help with chinese or other spanish things or even english vocab i'm willing to help. i'm dedicated to make my contribution to the forum. i'm lovin it, (like mcdonald's)


----------



## aurilla

azleda said:
			
		

> from the book by laura esquivel
> del libro escrito por laura esquivel
> 
> i really need to know what the phrase "literally", means, and how she might have other symbolism. also why she made it as her title.
> 
> thanx lot!
> 
> ps, this book rocks!


 
The literal meaning: "Like hot water ready for chocolate."

I'd say she was "hot and ready" for a sweet, all-consuming passionate affair.


----------



## suzzzenn

Thanks from me too! I never realized that.


----------



## lapachis8

I would agree with Masood, check the other posts. The phrase is a Mexican adagio, and i`m sorry to tell you that most of the post in this thread are mere speculations about the meaning of the phrase. I hope the following gives you some right info.
cheers

The complete expression is "*estar* como agua para chocolate" or "*ponerse* como agua para chocolate", so:

The expression means being angry but being unable to express it in an open way. Don´t talk to Maria because "está como agua para chocolate..." meaning she´s absolutely mad but cannot really express it. Imagine somebody with smoke coming thorugh her ears, but not being allowed or able to express it. 
"Se puso como agua como chocolate cuando le dijeron que no tenía razón."
Roughly translated, "she got mad when somebody told her she wasn´t right".
I hope it helps.


----------



## Lagartija

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> I would agree with Masood, check the other posts. The phrase is a Mexican adagio, and i`m sorry to tell you that most of the post in this thread are mere speculations about the meaning of the phrase. I hope the following gives you some right info.
> cheers
> 
> The complete expression is "*estar* como agua para chocolate" or "*ponerse* como agua para chocolate", so:
> 
> The expression means being angry but being unable to express it in an open way. Don´t talk to Maria because "está como agua para chocolate..." meaning she´s absolutely mad but cannot really express it. Imagine somebody with smoke coming thorugh her ears, but not being allowed or able to express it.
> "Se puso como agua como chocolate cuando le dijeron que no tenía razón."
> Roughly translated, "she got mad when somebody told her she wasn´t right".
> I hope it helps.



¡Que interesante!  It makes perfect sense in terms of the story.  She was not allowed to show her anger at her mother (or her sister) when her mother tried to prevent her from getting married and having a normal life.
Gracias por el significado de la frase.


----------



## aurilla

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> I would agree with Masood, check the other posts. The phrase is a Mexican adagio, and i`m sorry to tell you that most of the post in this thread are mere speculations about the meaning of the phrase. I hope the following gives you some right info.
> cheers
> 
> The complete expression is "*estar* como agua para chocolate" or "*ponerse* como agua para chocolate", so:
> 
> The expression means being angry but being unable to express it in an open way. Don´t talk to Maria because "está como agua para chocolate..." meaning she´s absolutely mad but cannot really express it. Imagine somebody with smoke coming thorugh her ears, but not being allowed or able to express it.
> "Se puso como agua como chocolate cuando le dijeron que no tenía razón."
> Roughly translated, "she got mad when somebody told her she wasn´t right".
> I hope it helps.


 
You're right. In Puerto Rico we use the same phrase, with the same meaning. Duh!


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola!

A mí también me intrigaba saber lo que quería decir. Me encanta la peli -creo que la vi unas tres o cuatro veces- pero no le vi en absoluto el sentido al título. 
Luego busqué un poco y di con este hilo ya algo "entradito en meses".
Muy interesante, muchas gracias por sacarme de mi anterior duda 


			
				Monnik said:
			
		

> I'd just like to add that, _Como agua para chocolate_ is a very common saying in Mexico. This phrase in itself implies - as it has already been said - that the person who is "like water for chocolate" is at a moment of high passion, if I may, and by "passion" I mean deep sentiments.


Por lo que sé, el título que le pusieron en alemán -a contrario del en inglés- no es la traducción literal del original, sino (la traducción literal del título en alemán al castellano es ...  ) "Chocolate dulciamargo".

Monnik, -por si estás por ahi...-, ¿tiene sentido este título desde un punto de vista mexicano, y cuadra con la idea que quiere transmitir la película?

Gracias!

¡Saludos!


----------



## tiarella

Una obra de Laura Esquivel, pero qué significa?


----------



## smarthodas

Creo que esta expresión quiere decir: estado de ebullición
Pero no estoy seguro, espera otras respuestas
Saludos


----------



## omedina

tiarella said:


> Una obra de Laura Esquivel, pero qué significa?


 
Estar "como agua para chocolate" significa estar en pleno punto de ebullición: hirviendo, como debe estar el agua para hacer el chocolate. 
http://html.rincondelvago.com/como-agua-para-chocolate_laura-esquivel_17.html


----------



## tiarella

Muchas gracias! Es este modo de decir ampliamente usado o aperece solamente en esa novela?


----------



## smarthodas

sí, me parece que esta expresión está ampliamente usada.


----------



## omedina

tiarella said:


> Muchas gracias! Es este modo de decir ampliamente usado o aperece solamente en esa novela?


 
Es muy usado en algunos países latinoamericanos, expresiones equivalentes, más directas y con menos vuelo poético son "estoy caliente por...", "me hierve/quema la cabeza".


----------



## gramatica

Se puede decir en la conversacion o en la literatura:

Esta como agua para choclate=Esta muy enojado

Gracias


----------



## Bienvenidos

gramatica said:


> Se puede decir en la conversacion o en la literatura:
> 
> Est*á* como agua para choclate=Est*á *muy enojad*o/a*
> 
> Gracias



Also, *ponerse como agua para chocolate.*


----------



## gramatica

Thank you!!!


----------



## almendares

I want to know how to say in english this phrase:

como agua para chocolate


----------



## BocaJuniors

It translates just like the movie & novel, _Like water for chocolate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Like_Water_for_Chocolate_


----------



## Idiomático

BocaJuniors said:


> It translates just like the movie, _Like water for chocolate._


 

Yes, it is true that it was so translated, but unless an English speaker has seen the movie, read the book, or otherwise learned the meaning of the Spanish expression he or she will be left wondering what water for chocolate is like.


----------



## BocaJuniors

Idiomático said:


> Yes, it is true that it was so translated, but unless an English speaker has seen the movie, read the book, or otherwise learned the meaning of the Spanish expression he or she will be left wondering what water for chocolate is like.


Absolutely right, and to add to your great observation, the proverb refers to the water that is used to make hot chocolate, which is "hot" [caliente], which means the person is "caliente" (as in_ enojado, enfadado, enfurecido = mad, upset, pissed off_]. Good observation idiomático, saludos. BJ.


----------



## ericscot

BocaJuniors said:


> Absolutely right, and to add to your great observation, the proverb refers to the water that is used to make hot chocolate, which is "hot" [caliente], which means the person is "caliente" (as in_ enojado, enfadado, enfurecido = mad, upset, pissed off_]. Good observation idiomático, saludos. BJ.


 
Hot, in this context, also carries with it some sexual, or at least romantic, implications.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Absolutely right, and to add to your great observation, the proverb refers to the water that is used to make hot chocolate, which is "hot" [caliente], which means the person is "caliente" (as in_ enojado, enfadado, enfurecido = mad, upset, pissed off_]. Good observation idiomático, saludos. BJ.


More than *hot*, it's *boling hot*.


----------



## Metzaka

¿Qué tal _Like Water For Cocoa_?

Saludos


----------



## Lagartija

ManPaisa said:


> More than *hot*, it's *boiling hot*.



Boiling hot.  I like that version for an English speaker who may be unfamiliar with the book.

"Like boiling hot water"

There is an expression in English: "boiling mad" for someone who is very angry.

"That speech he gave at the meeting made me boiling mad!"

It could also have a second meaning when you don't use the word mad.
"Like boiling hot water"  could be another more subtle way of saying she is "smoking hot" or sexually attractive or sexually aroused. 

The meaning is slightly ambiguous and that suits the storyline well.


----------



## Sesquipedal

*Merged threads* ​ 
"Ya tú me tienes como agua para chocolate."

Was wondering what this sentence mean.
 
Thanks.


> *Moderation note*: please, remember to check in the database before you open a new thread (rule 1). Thanks.


----------



## Sherlockat

Please read this passage, sic:
NB: It's a very common Spanish idiom. A movie was filmed by using such expression.

Estar "como agua para chocolate" significa estar en pleno punto de ebullición: hirviendo, como debe estar el agua para hacer el chocolate. Según la cita textual, tita estaba como agua para chocolate, porque hervía de rabia por diversos motivos: tita se sentía tan mal e indignada con rosaura, porque ésta quería que su hija la cuidara hasta su muerte. Tita no podía creer que su hermana obligara hacer a su hija, lo mismo que le hicieron a ella, arruinándole la vida. (...)

http://www.gandhi.com.mx/index.cfm/id/Producto/dept/libros/pid/111205


----------



## The Prof

Snoop Puss said:


> Speechless with anger, then. Nothing like the title of the film in English!


 
_Speechless with anger_ sounds ok to me.  

Another possibility might be:  _close to boiling point_.


----------



## Idiomático

A good translation would be_ fit to be tied.  _He/she is fit to be tied means he/she is extremely angry.


----------

